# Newbie, but long time lurker



## Jaded1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello all!

I've been lurking here for a long time, and have finally decided to join and contribute. 

Surprisingly there many members here that I know from LS, and even SI. I am looking forward to interacting with these members again, and getting know the other great folks here on TAM.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM Jaded1!


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Jaded1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Surprisingly there many members here that I know from LS, and even SI. I am looking forward to interacting with these members again, and getting know the other great folks here on TAM.


What are LS and SI?


----------



## Jaded1 (Jan 24, 2019)

BecauseICan said:


> What are LS and SI?


I do not want run afoul of the rules here, but they are other forums like this one, but not nearly as modern and user friendly. If you are handy with Google, they will return in a quick search.


----------



## Jaded1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Spicy said:


> Welcome to TAM Jaded1!


Thank you Spicy!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Were you banned from SI or not?


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome Jaded1.



sokillme said:


> Were you banned from SI or not?


LOL

There is a 'special' club here of former members of SI.

I first started posting on SI 2 years before coming here. This place seemed very unfriendly and clickish when I read it, and the threads seemed to move very slowly. However, I wasn't growing/progressing from the 'help' (aka enabling and coddling) I received at SI. Never heard of Dr. Harley's books there, or NMMNG, etc. there. Those books helped my marriage tremendously.


----------



## Jaded1 (Jan 24, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Were you banned from SI or not?


No, I'm still a registered member there (different user name), but I stopped posting there over a year and a half ago. Many good people over there, but the site was difficult to navigate, and finding old threads was very frustrating.


----------



## Jaded1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Araucaria said:


> Welcome Jaded1.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


LoL..

Things are very different there for sure. I posted there for about a year before I bailed. The advice given there did seem to be much more gentle compared to TAM, and even LS. It was nice being able curse on SI though.. :laugh:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard, shipmate!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Jaded1 said:


> LoL..
> 
> Things are very different there for sure. I posted there for about a year before I bailed. The advice given there did seem to be much more gentle compared to TAM, and even LS. It was nice being able curse on SI though.. :laugh:


Don't be fooled about the no cursing rule. People can be very mean here without cursing....then they get banned for a while.>


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Araucaria said:


> Don't be fooled about the no cursing rule. People can be very mean here without cursing....then they get banned for a while.>



Or perhaps sometimes the truth can just be hurtful.


Welcome Jaded1 !!!!


----------



## Jaded1 (Jan 24, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Welcome aboard, shipmate!


Thank you Matt!


----------



## Jaded1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Or perhaps sometimes the truth can just be hurtful.
> 
> 
> Welcome Jaded1 !!!!


Thank you Mr.M!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Or perhaps sometimes the truth can just be hurtful.
> 
> 
> Welcome Jaded1 !!!!


Stating the truth is not a bannable offense.

_How_ something is said can make it bannable, even if the poster believes it is the truth. See #1 in forum rules.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/350914-posting-guidelines-forum-rules-2018-a.html


----------

